# Oregonstrong Diet



## Oregonstrong (Dec 24, 2014)

Check it out brothers, LMK what you think. I take this seriously brothers. Have been running this for the last couple months but just recently added the fruit. This may help others with their meal plan as well. Cheat meals are 2x per week after legs and back. 

I'm 5'7", 185 currently, BF is probably 15% or so right now. Training is currently a Mountain Dog program (creeping death). Currently on the start of a long blast, right now at 1,000mg Test E, 600mg Deca, 400mg Eq/wk. 

Anyways here is the meal plan:

Meal 1) 5:00am: 4 whole omega-3 eggs, 1 cups whites, 1 cup oats, 1 Tbsp. almond butter, 1 med banana

Meal 2) 8:00am: 8 oz. Chicken breast, 1 cup jasmine rice, 2 Tbsp. mac nut oil, 1 med banana

Meal 3) 11:00am: 8 oz. Ground elk, 1 cup Jasmine rice, 2 Tbsp. mac nut oil, 1 apple

Meal 4) 2:00pm: 8 oz. Chicken breast, 1 cup jasmine rice, 2 Tbsp. mac nut oil, 1 med banana

Meal 5) 4:00pm: Pre-workout- 50 grams whey isolate protein, 50 grams waxy maize, 1 Tbsp. mac nut oil

Meal 6) 5:30pm: Intra-workout- 30-60g HBCD, 20g EAA, 10g creatine mono, 8g citrulline, or MD Intra (what I am using now)

Meal 7) 7:30pm: Post-workout- 50 grams whey protein isolate, 50 grams dextrose 

Meal 8) 9:30pm: 8 oz. Salmon, Elk, Beef, 10 oz. red potato or sweet potato, 2 Tbsp. mac nut oil

Last I added this up it was 4,200+ cals, around 350g protein, 400g+ carbs, and 135g fat. 

Oregonstrong


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jan 4, 2015)

Oregonstrong said:


> Check it out brothers, LMK what you think. I take this seriously brothers. Have been running this for the last couple months but just recently added the fruit. This may help others with their meal plan as well. Cheat meals are 2x per week after legs and back.
> 
> I'm 5'7", 185 currently, BF is probably 15% or so right now. Training is currently a Mountain Dog program (creeping death). Currently on the start of a long blast, right now at 1,000mg Test E, 600mg Deca, 400mg Eq/wk.
> 
> ...



Looks damn good


----------



## BigBob (Jan 4, 2015)

Yes. Sounds very good. How does elk taste? Similar to deer? More fat? I like how you mix the fish elk and beef. Talk about a full range of Amino's!


----------



## Oregonstrong (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks brothers appreciate the feedback. I  am gaining slowly and steadily right now so happy with this so far. 

Elk meat is similar to venison yet is less gamy tasting. Like a cross between beef and venison I guess is the best way to describe. It is very lean, I believe the cuts are about half as lean as beef cuts with close to the the same protein content. 

Just to be clear bigbob, the last meal of the day is elk or beef or fish, not a mix. Although I do mix leftover portions from time to time.


----------



## kubes (Jan 5, 2015)

Do you eat any greens?


----------



## Oregonstrong (Jan 5, 2015)

kubes said:


> Do you eat any greens?




I haven't been lately. I was having a hard time getting all my food in for a while and took it out and have just never added it back in. I would basically do broccoli or green beans and maybe salad in last meal.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jan 5, 2015)

Oregonstrong said:


> I haven't been lately. I was having a hard time getting all my food in for a while and took it out and have just never added it back in. I would basically do broccoli or green beans and maybe salad in last meal.



You ever heard of the low FODMAP diet?


----------



## Oregonstrong (Jan 5, 2015)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> You ever heard of the low FODMAP diet?




No, I am not familiar with that. What is it brother?


----------



## kubes (Jan 5, 2015)

Oregonstrong said:


> I haven't been lately. I was having a hard time getting all my food in for a while and took it out and have just never added it back in. I would basically do broccoli or green beans and maybe salad in last meal.




I try to pound down the greens with at least 3 meals Ed. It helps me stay lean. I guess if your not cutting it wouldn't matter as much. They also help me feel full


----------



## Oregonstrong (Jan 6, 2015)

kubes said:


> I try to pound down the greens with at least 3 meals Ed. It helps me stay lean. I guess if your not cutting it wouldn't matter as much. They also help me feel full




For sure brother. When I am cutting I will have greens with every meal just for the fullness. I should try to add them back in now my that hunger is good again. Plus they are full of vitamins! I tend to put my health last on the priority list of goals.


----------



## kubes (Jan 6, 2015)

Oregonstrong said:


> For sure brother. When I am cutting I will have greens with every meal just for the fullness. I should try to add them back in now my that hunger is good again. Plus they are full of vitamins! I tend to put my health last on the priority list of goals.




Lmao I like to pound down broccoli green bean cauliflower the denser the better


----------



## Oregonstrong (Jan 6, 2015)

kubes said:


> Lmao I like to pound down broccoli green bean cauliflower the denser the better




Oh you know it brother!


----------



## kubes (Jan 6, 2015)

Are you cutting or bulking brother?


----------



## Oregonstrong (Jan 6, 2015)

kubes said:


> Are you cutting or bulking brother?




Bulking brother. Gaining roughly .5 lb/week on this plan so I think I am right where I need to be.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jan 27, 2015)

Oregonstrong said:


> No, I am not familiar with that. What is it brother?



You stick to low fodmaps for health and digestion.

 Low FODMAPs High FODMAPs (avoid)

Eggs, Meats, 

Poultry, Fish

beef, chicken, deli slices, eggs, fish, 

lamb, pork, shellfish, turkey

made with HFCS/foods to limit

Dairy lactose free dairy (any), low lactose 

dairy: cream cheese, half and half, hard 

cheeses (cheddar, colby, parmesan, 

swiss, etc), soft cheeses (brie, feta, 

mozzarella, etc), sherbet, yogurt 

(greek), whipped cream

high lactose dairy: buttermilk, 

chocolate, creamy/cheesy sauces, 

custard, ice cream, milk (cow's, 

goat's, sheep's, condensed, 

evaporated), soft cheeses 

(cottage, ricotta, etc), sour cream

Meat, Non-

Dairy 

Alternatives

milk alternatives (almond, coconut, rice, 

soy (made from soy protein)), nuts 

(walnut, macadamia, peanut, pecan, 

pine), nut butters, tempeh, tofu

cashews, beans, black eyed peas, 

bulgur, lentils, miso, pistachios, 

soybeans, soy milk (made from 

soybeans)

Grains made with gluten free/spelt grains (corn, 

oats, potato, quinoa, rice, tapioca, etc): 

bagels, biscuits, breads, cereals, chips, 

crackers, noodles, pancakes, pastas, 

pretzels, tortillas, waffles

oatmeal, oat bran, popcorn, quinoa, 

rice, rice bran

made with wheat/barley/rye when 

it’s the major ingredient, gluten 

free/spelt grains made with foods 

to limit, chicory root, inulin

Fruits bananas, blueberries, cantaloupe, 

cranberries, grapes, honeydew, kiwi, 

lemon, lime, mandarin, orange, passion 

fruit, pineapple, raspberries, rhubarb, 

strawberries, tangerine

apples, applesauce, apricots, 

blackberries, boysenberries, 

canned fruit, dates, dried fruits, 

figs, guava, mango, nectarines, 

papaya, peaches, pears, plums, 

persimmon, prunes, watermelon 

Vegetables alfalfa/bean sprouts, bamboo shoots, 

bell peppers, bok choy, carrots, 

cabbage (common), cucumbers, 

eggplant, green beans, kale, lettuce, 

parsnips, pumpkin, potatoes, radishes, 

rutabaga, seaweed (nori), spinach, 

squash, tomatoes, turnips, water 

chestnuts, zucchini

artichokes, cauliflower, 

mushrooms, sugar snap peas

Desserts made with foods allowed made with HFCS/foods to limit

Beverages fruit and vegetable juices/smoothies 

made with foods allowed (limit to ½ cup 

at a time), coffee, tea

made with HFCS/foods to limit, 

fortified wines (sherry, port)

Seasonings, 

Condiments

jam, jelly, pickle, relish, salsa, sauce, 

salad dressing made with foods 

allowed, most spices and herbs, broth 

(homemade), butter, chives, cooking 

oils, garlic/onion infused oil, maple 

syrup without HFCS, mustard, 

margarine, mayonnaise, onion (spring-

green part), olives, pepper, pesto, salt, 

seeds (chia, flax, pumpkin, sesame, 

sunflower), sugar, soy sauce, vinegar

chutney, jam, jelly, pickle, relish, 

salsa, sauce or salad dressing 

made with HFCS/ foods to limit, 

agave, garlic, garlic salt/powders, 

honey, hummus, molasses, onions 

(brown, leeks, shallots, spanish, 

white, spring-white part), onion 

salt/powders, tomato paste, 

artificial sweeteners (isomalt, 

mannitol, sorbitol, xylitol)


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jan 27, 2015)

Oregonstrong said:


> No, I am not familiar with that. What is it brother?



http://shepherdworks.com.au/disease-information/low-fodmap-diet


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 27, 2015)

Greens and fruit are needed for fiber to scrape the colon or for chewys vjayjay ..


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Feb 20, 2015)

ironbuilt said:


> greens and fruit are needed for fiber to scrape the colon or for chewys vjayjay ..


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Feb 23, 2015)

Oregonstrong said:


> Bulking brother. Gaining roughly .5 lb/week on this plan so I think I am right where I need to be.


Pics, let's see your monster self


----------

